# Best Shotgun Gunsmith?



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I had problems with my shotgun fully ejecting the shell tonight on the skeet range, and would like to get some input on who the best gunsmith is in Northern Utah to send a gun to. Thanks!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Are you in the salt lake area?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

North Ogden to be exact, but I don't have a problem taking it to someone in Salt Lake.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I've used Karl McKnight in West Jordan and been happy with his work


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I really like Lynn Yaunt. He is out in West Point and he does excellent work! his number is 801-825-7596.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

D & S Guns in Morgan - Gunsmith Dee Rawson


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the recommendations!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> D & S Guns in Morgan - Gunsmith Dee Rawson


He apparently doesn't work at Impact anymore huh?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Gee LeDouche said:


> He apparently doesn't work at Impact anymore huh?


Yeah, I assume politics had something to do with it.


----------

